

Mindrosia:  My controversial Facebook app for generating promising Facebook app ideas - amichail
http://www.facebook.com/apps/application.php?id=6485754204

======
amichail
Please try it out and let me know what you think!

Some discussion on it can be found here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=82787>

[http://www.ocf.berkeley.edu/~wwu/cgi-
bin/yabb/YaBB.cgi?board...](http://www.ocf.berkeley.edu/~wwu/cgi-
bin/yabb/YaBB.cgi?board=riddles_general;action=display;num=1196013038)

<http://forum.developers.facebook.com/viewtopic.php?pid=16026>

